# Mail iPad mini en format paysage



## t@ierry (10 Décembre 2012)

Bonjour,
Je viens de constater un petit désagrément dont je n'arrive pas à me débarrasser. 
Sous mail (iPad mini), l'affichage ne "bascule" pas lorsque par exemple je retourne l'iPad à l'envers (en mode paysage). Et j'ai tout l'affichage à l'envers...
C'est peut être déjà connu, mais je n'ai pas trouvé de références à ce problème dans le forum

Une idée ?

Merci,
T@ierry


----------



## MiWii (11 Décembre 2012)

Ça ne te le fais que pour mail ou pour toutes les autres appli ?

Si c'est pour toutes les appli pareil, peut etre que ton iPad est verouillé 
(double clique sur le bouton home, et va tout à gauche de la barre, le sigle de la rotation a un cadenas si la rotation est verouillée).


Si ce n'est que pour mail... c'est un beau beug... Si couper et relancer l'appli, ou redemarrer l'iPad ni font rien, faut peut etre reinstaller une sauvegarde.


----------



## t@ierry (11 Décembre 2012)

Bonjour,
Et merci!

Tout d'abord, c'était effectivement que mail (j'avais oublié de le préciser).

Eh oui, "c'était", car ton conseil d'arrêt/relance à été efficace. C'est idiot, d'habitude, j'y pense tout seul...

Merci encore, je cherche de ce pas le statut "résolu"

T@ierry


----------



## MiWii (11 Décembre 2012)

Bon bin super !!! 

Enjoy avec ton iPad mini maintenant


----------



## t@ierry (11 Décembre 2012)

Bon bah pas trouvé la mise à jour à résolu (j'chuis trop nul...).

En tout cas, c'est réglé et OK.

t@hierry


----------

